# Laminated gun stock



## bamajoey (Jan 18, 2012)

This is my first post, so a little about me. I have been a woodworker for 35+ years. I am retired so I have more time to do the things that I want. I also enjoy target shooting, and that is what this question is about. 
I am in the process of building a laminated rifle stock out African Padauk. I know nothing about this wood other than in is very hard. What I would like to know is what kind of glue to use, and is this an oily wood that would require an epoxy glue. 
Has anyone worked with this wood and can give me some help. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Never built a gunstock but I've used Padauk in turnings and tool handles. Beautiful wood, but it is a real pain when it comes to cleaning the shop after sanding. That dust will stick to teflon (joke).
I would always wipe down with DNA or acetone prior to glueup. Have not had a prob with glue failure.
Remember that padauk will darken to a wonderful deep color over time.
Very stable wood in my experience.
How are ya going to finish the stock? BLO and wax has been my choice.
Bill


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

I've never worked with that wood bamajoey but I would wipe the jointed edges/faces with acetone to remove the natural oils from the wood. I would also use a waterproof glue such as Titebond III.

As I say, I have never used this wood before and therefore not familkiar with its qualities but that would be the way I would go, of course there may be some helpfull soul on the forum who can provide bespoke advice.

Good luck either way.

David


----------



## bamajoey (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info.
I will be using EMTECH EM6000 a water based acrylic laquer made by Target Coatings. This product is not available unless ordered from Target Coating, but it is an excellent product. Which glue would you recommend using on the Padauk?


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

I've only worked with padauk a little but I've used Titebond II and III without any issues. Like everyone else said, wipe it down with acetone first to get the oils off. Be sure to put up pictures when you're finished, because that's going to be a beautiful stock.


----------



## bamajoey (Jan 18, 2012)

This is a stock I build several months ago. The new one will be very similar. I hope the pictures post…..http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz212/bamajoey/IMG_7048ae.jpg!


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

my suggestion is to send a PM to HalDorgherty (maybe spelled wrong) but he works on gun stocks a fair amount and probably has some good insight…...


----------



## bamajoey (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks MOJOE,
I have already contacted Hal.


----------



## bamajoey (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I finally finished the stock. It took a little longer than I had anticipated but I think it turned out well. The grain was a little more of a problem to fill than I thought it would be.


----------

